# Raw Food Diet



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone here eat an all raw diet? I am starting today? If anyone else already eats that way or if you want to, join me here!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

no one, huh?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Nah, there's plenty of us hanging around! Our old thread was in the veg section but I bet you'll get hits (besides me) here!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Why don't you start a January thread in the veg section? I'm not completely raw, but I'm trying to get a higher percentage.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Perhaps the OP isn't veg? If you want a veggie raw thread you probably will get more hits there. If you're omni you'll get more in TF. IF you're undecided I'm sure both will show up here!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm raw too, but I am reluctant to post until I know what kind of raw food diet you are planning on doing. I am not a raw veg*n.


----------



## TravsMom (May 9, 2007)

I am in the very preliminary stages of trying this out. My hope is to do a couple dinners a week at least. So far I have bought Raw: The Uncook Book and skimmed it. That's about it HA! I just haven't had the time to really get into it or the $ to purchase a lot of the ingredients at least that I see in there. Any pointers would be awesome especially since my husband will be groaning that I am trying yet another change to our diets. He's come a long way and this may throw him over the edge if I don't have some real delicious stuff to offer. You know like steak and bacon


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, there's always the option of raw steak if he'd do it. Or if you are raw veg and he isn't he could eat all your raw dishes and just add some meat that he cooks or something. Plenty of people eat that way and call it "paleo." That's what my dh did when I first went raw. We eat very differently now though.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm raw vegan. Do you think we should move this thread or start a new one in the veg section?

Thanks for responding by the way!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would then ask to have it moved or start a new one. Probably just start a new one so there's no mention of meat there. I don't want anyone to feel disprespected unless YOU are having issues with a dh who wants meat. HTH!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I'd like to see a raw thread in this section so that anyone can join in without the pressure of having to avoid non-vegan talk.
I'm eating raw right now.
How did your first day go?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm all for keeping this going. I just want to make sure the OP gets her needs met too.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi guys! Sorry I couldn't post more earlier. I had 3 kids wanting my attention all at once.

I am totally ok with it staying here. I do not have any problems talking about meat/cheese, etc.

About that and eating raw, if you can find a great source for raw cheese and milk and you want to eat it, I'd say go ahead! I had a raw cheese/milk farmer in TX and I LOVED his stuff!

As far as meat goes, there's sushi or just searing, right? I'm avoiding meat and dairy right now as I just don't want it. My husband is eating raw with me, but isn't as opposed to meat, etc.

I'd really love to get a support thread for those of us eating raw...just starting/wanting to start/off and on/high raw/vegetarian or vegan or not! All are welcome.









You can see what I ate yesterday here.

*firefaery*...thank you for your support!

*topaz*...today was day 2 for me and I had a killer headache all day. I'm looking forward to tomorrow!

*travsmom*...we all have to do this how it's best for us. Some ppl prefer to jump in and don't look back while others want to transition. I am looking forward to hearing how it goes for you.

*uccomama*...i am not easily offended, trust me! Jump on in. I'd love to hear what you are eating and how you are doing it!

*coloradomama*...i think it is going to go great here so that all raw foodists can join in and no one will get offended!









This is a raw food diet support thread. I'm happy you all are joining me.

Now, what do you prepare for dinner?????? Dh is wanting more of a meal after eating so much fruit/veggies all day! We don't have a dehydrator (yet).
Also, who is doing this with kiddos and how do you feed them? All raw/high raw, etc...


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I tried going raw a little over a year ago. I went cold turkey which is why I think I failed. While I was doing it I felt GREAT! I will be trying again. But I won't make the same mistakes. Such as diving in without some ideas of things to eat. I ran out of ideas FAST! I need to look into meals more. Also, I will go slow and not just do it gung ho. That can work for many but I tried it that way & failed. I will say this though, I lasted a good 2 months & I FELT WONDERFUL!







Good luck OP & I will keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I don't mind if it's in the veg section, I just don't want to feel like an imposter since I'm taking lots of fish oils and bee pollen! lol I think it's a good idea to have it here though.









I understand the feeling of "wanting more of a meal after eating fruits and vegetables all day!" Those first days of getting used to the lighter feeling are hard...lots of water helps me. I'm good all day, it's getting through the evening that requires mind over matter. Lots of water and barley grass powder (I don't know why I'm so in love with that stuff--I eat it off the spoon) is getting me through since I'm done eating for the day.

I'm just working on finding my favorite ways to eat certain things for now. I'm doing no sweet fruits or sweetners (only lemon, lime, grapefruit), very high fat, low carb, low protein, very high green. For now at least. I go through lots of cucumber and avocado! I blended up a young coconut today and it was sooo good, I could have drunk 10 of them. I ate more coconut oil later, but it's not the same.

If anyone has favorite recipes that don't use sweets, I'd love to have more ideas! I'm just doing very simple right now-green juices, soups, smoothies, salad.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi everybody! I've been raw for a couple of years now, kiddos are about 90%-they do have a cooked thing here or there but our days are mostly raw. Dh is raw unless he eats out or has a weird craving (most recently bean soup.) I would say that he eats the equivalent of one cooked meal a week.

I started out raw vegan, then was more raw veg (added raw eggs and some raw milk) and then back to raw vegan. I went raw 100% in 2005 and I stayed raw through my last pregnancy.

I feel wonderful and have experienced great surges of energy. Most recently with the help of a lovely MDC mama I tweaked my diet as I was having some digestive issues. They used to be unbearable and had gotten much better eating raw but never completely resolved. I added meat and eggs and removed fiber. I still juice a TON of greens, but make a huge effort to eat almost no fiber. I feel wonderful and am functioning at 100% FINALLY. It's been a couple of months now (I think over two-wow.) and I haven't had any issues. I am shocked that removing fiber helped so much.

Anyway, we were eating high fat, high fruit, high protein (loads of greens) and now we are still high fat, high protein, but VERY low fruit. Kiddos are a bit less wired but still doing quite well.

For dinner last night (we don't really do "meals" per se) kiddos had some custard and a green juice. They also each ate some beef. I ate tomatoes and avocado with some fish and had an egg drink. I got some organic coconuts and blended the meat and juice with unheated honey, cinnamon and 4 eggs. It was divine! Almost makes me not miss raw milk.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

*


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

*


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

*


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, FF really wanted us to read what she had to say!







I'm kidding! hehehe









Anyhow, topaz, I totally agree on the drinking water part. It helped!









I totally did fruits and veggies only. And some nuts. Mostly fruit though. You do run out of options that way. I'm really glad for this thread, need to start getting some more meal plans set up and a start date goal.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi everyone...I'm here, too!

I have been high raw for a couple of years, but have recently disappeared from the raw threads due to pregnancy and major first trimester food aversions and nausea (i had none of these symptoms the first time around!)...sooooo I've been eating much more cooked...and not at all how I imagined I would eat, EVER again. But...only 10 more days in this lovely trimester and I hope to be back to my raw self soon enough. Already now, I've been able to start adding in lots more raw stuff!









Raw food is the BEST and I truly can't wait to feel great again!!


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Here is one guy's journey to raw:
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi everyone! I am happy this thread is picking up! I posted what I ate for day 2 here.

I also posted about Kombucha. Does anyone else here drink it? I love it!

How is today going for everyone else?

Firefaery..so are you all raw, but have raw eggs and meat now or do you have some cooked meat? For some reason I'm confused. That is interesting about the fiber! I think I may end up being raw veg instead of raw vegan if I can get a good source of raw dairy here.

I will be raw vegan for at least January, then we'll see. I plan on eating raw all of 2008!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

wtg, marie!
I think mcd is messed up today.
I had a headache before bed last night, I'm sure I didn't drink enough throughout the day. I was congested this morning, but woke up and exercised and feel great now. I'm getting in my green water much better. I drink by the quart jar so it's easier.
Yesterday:
green juice-cucumber, celery, parsley
quart of soup-cucumber, red pepper, tomato, avocado, fresh tarragon, spinach, salt (himalayan)
1 young coconut blended with vanilla
indian spinach dip blended with cilantro, dipped with pepper
Romaine with avocado dressing


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

I posted day 3, still going strong! How is everyone else doing?

Janaury


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I eat the meat and eggs raw too. I am all raw except for the occasional cooked carb with fat (as per the program I'm following to help with detox. I'm chelating heavy metals at the moment.)

Yes, fiber really messed me up.


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi, I am around a bit too. I've been raw vegan since last April, although since about 4 weeks into my pregnancy I've started craving roasted potatoes. So right now I'm baking some! Many of my normal foods sound gross, which is a bit disappointing but I feel like this phase will pass. Congrats Calynde! That's exciting.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeb* 
Congrats Calynde! That's exciting.









Thanks! Congrats to you, too.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Quote:

I still juice a TON of greens, but make a huge effort to eat almost no fiber. I feel wonderful and am functioning at 100% FINALLY. It's been a couple of months now (I think over two-wow.) and I haven't had any issues.
I'm SO happy for you. If anyone deserves to be feeling complete, you do! I'm glad that it's working for you. I've got a tad bit of the opposite problem than you had, so I think I need to keep some fiber!

Congrats on the pregnancies!! Calynde, I hope you start getting over the nausea soon!

Yesterday:
juice: cucumber, celery, kale
soup: broccoli
Avocado, tomato, cucumber wrapped in nori
6 quarts water
Then I couldn't resist the cravings and made my dh shell some brazil nuts. I ground them up with some dates for some caramelly goodness. At least I stayed raw though, and the rest is in the fridge!
Oh, plus all my oils for supplementation.

I'm feeling good today, woke up and exercised again.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

I didn't see some of the posts from yesteday earlier. Hmmm... Well, welcome! Glad you're here! When pregnant, we are totally controlled by our body instead of our mind in control, or so it seems, huh?

Well, today I am noticing that I don't want to eat. Almost like my body is saying no more of that stuff, I'd rather fast.

Also, the last 4 nights, my baby has stopped sleeping thru the night. She wants to suck all the time, like she's not satisfied. I pump my extra milk for a friend. My supply has gone down. Also, my milk is usually really creamy, but it's more watery now.

I know I can up my calories, but I don't want to eat more. Today I dont' even feel like eating at all. I think I need grains/beans/lentils. I know I can sprout these right? One way or another I need them.

I love eating all raw, but it's not just about me right now. I have a husband, 2 children and a nursing baby to think about.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I know how you feel. For me though my supply went up when I increased the greens. I'm low supply anyway, and when I got pregnant I assumed my dd would FREAK. My supply stayed great until the last trimester, and I never lost it. I did a ton of greens (smoothie form) and also drank infusions to keep my supply up and stay nourished.

Yes, you can sprout all those things. I generally don't. Remember mama, there is no rule that you have to be 100%. IF you want to, I respect that, but don't make the mistake of trying to live up to an ideal that isn't what you want or need at the time. Listen to your body. If you get a large amount of raw food in that is far better than getting none.

You need to be feeling positive and vibrant. Do whatever supports those thoughts.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

It is really hard when you have a family that eats differently! If it were just me, I would have easily been able to stick to it a long time ago.
You have a vitamix or juicer, right? Maybe try upping the greens and fat if you can. Keep drinking!
I've been back and forth at this for so long, I know how it is. But it really works to get you back on balance and cleansed. And I need to loose a bit. But, I do want to be able to eventually find a way to eat that the whole family enjoys, that isn't too expensive. I'm looking forward to summer and a garden!
Try to stick it out if you can so you're not disappointed, but I totally understand. Do you have access to raw dairy still? Or cod liver oil?


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
Yes, you can sprout all those things. I generally don't. Remember mama, there is no rule that you have to be 100%. IF you want to, I respect that, but don't make the mistake of trying to live up to an ideal that isn't what you want or need at the time. Listen to your body. If you get a large amount of raw food in that is far better than getting none.

You need to be feeling positive and vibrant. Do whatever supports those thoughts.

Thanks mama. I needed to hear this from an outsider (not my dh or close friend). I am thinking I need to be high raw for now. I have decided to add in Ezekiel products (bread, tortillas). They are sprouted, but not raw. That way I am getting grains. I don't know what else I want to do yet. I have a lot of reflection and thought going on today. Thank you for the support!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopazBlueMama* 
It is really hard when you have a family that eats differently! If it were just me, I would have easily been able to stick to it a long time ago.
You have a vitamix or juicer, right? Maybe try upping the greens and fat if you can. Keep drinking!
I've been back and forth at this for so long, I know how it is. But it really works to get you back on balance and cleansed. And I need to loose a bit. But, I do want to be able to eventually find a way to eat that the whole family enjoys, that isn't too expensive. I'm looking forward to summer and a garden!
Try to stick it out if you can so you're not disappointed, but I totally understand. Do you have access to raw dairy still? Or cod liver oil?

I have a juicer and a vitamix and will keep up fresh juices and smoothies. Thanks for the reminder! I think high raw is the best for my family right now. I just need to decide what that means for us.

I have access to raw milk, but not raw cheese (at least up to my standards). I'm working on that!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Good! It's really great when you can get your tiny kids used to the taste of green juices and smoothies while they are young. Then there won't be so many battles later!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm not doing raw dairy right for the time being. I want to get dairy out of my system and lose some weight first before I reintroduce raw milk (probably goat). However I'm still taking a tiny amount of butter oil that is in my CLO supplement.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, lot's of RF'ers here, cool!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TopazBlueMama* 
wtg, marie!

Thanks!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

lurker here. I have been watching these threads for several months now. I am trying to get more raw food in my diet. Right now my goals probably seem pretty low for you rawfoodists. I am trying to make sure that I have 1 raw dish per meal a day- usually smoothies for breakfast, veggies for lunches and salad for supper. Snacks are usually raw- fruits, veggies, nut butters, seeds, etc.

I am omni, but no where near eating raw meat. I am trying to work up to raw eggs in my smoothie. Although, I am ok with having them in homemade mayo or other things preparing to cook them. It is just a mental thing.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi crunchy! You'r goals seem like an ideal way to eat to me! Not low at all.

Alrighty I did another day. My pH levels are really getting better!
Yesterday:
6 quarts water
juiced celery, cuc, kale, broc. stems
tried to finish the broc. soup, but only a few bites. don't like it much.
1/2 recipe of the cucumber soup-cuc, fresh dill, avo, lemon
blended soaked brazil nuts, grapefruit, and maca/hemp powder
blended romaine, grapefruit, 1/2 avo.
oils

The weight is totally dropping, I hope I will stick to it today..plan to! Just finished my T-Tapp and feel good! I don't think I ate enough yesterday, I'll try to increase today.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

I posted an interview with a raw mama on my blog. I'm going to sit down tonight and write out where I'm at in the journey as well. Glad we are all here. Everyone doing what's best for them right now! Give me updates!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm going to bump this up and ask how everyone is doing?

TopazBlue..how are your days going? You seem to be doing great!

Crunchymama...that's great you are going to focus on getting more raw foods in. How is that going for you?

Firefaery...I know you are doing great!

Congratulations on the pregnancies!

I've also been following Steve Pavlina's journey on 30 days raw.

Well, I am not all raw anymore b/c I wasn't making enough breast milk when I did the switch. I wrote about it here. So, I am also going to focus on high raw with cooked grains, lentils, beans, and oats.

I'll check in later!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I was still all raw sat. then added back in whole cooked foods on sun because that is all that sounded good. I'm doing something different now, but still getting a good percentage of raw and alkaline water. Keeping up the green juicing and greens. I'm starting the process of getting my wheatgrass and sunflower greens growing, so next week I should have some nice fresh, live greens!


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

let's bump this up again!

well, I'm finally starting to feel a bit less queasy, so I've been eating more and more raw. Mainly juice, fruit and pates for now, and the occasional salad. Having a hard time with leafy textures still. I so badly want to stay high raw throughout this pregnancy!

I really love Natalia Rose's book right now...I think it's the one I would give to others who might be curious about raw. She also just posted a free kids recipe book on her website in case any of you are interested. Not entirely raw, as it includes a lot of transition food. She has some "yogurt" made with blended young coconut and fruit which I thought was a good idea...will try it out soon.

http://www.therawfooddetoxdiet.com/blog.php

Currently making Sunny pate from Alissa's book (although i think it's someone else's recipe). I'm craving heavier stuff at the moment.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 

Well, I am not all raw anymore b/c I wasn't making enough breast milk when I did the switch. I wrote about it here. So, I am also going to focus on high raw with cooked grains, lentils, beans, and oats.

I'll check in later!

There is really NOTHING at all wrong with not being 100% raw at this phase. I tell myself this over and over again. I strive to eat raw until noon (I've done this for years though), then something raw with the other meals. So maybe lentil soup with a salad, or hummus with a plate of chopped veggies for dipping, or taco salad with beans added to it and maybe a bit of raw cheese, soaked (and cooked) oatmeal as a snack a couple of times a week. I think I eat soaked (and then cooked) brown rice in different varieties a couple of times a month (brown basmati with veg curry and raw cucumber salad for example). I also eat millet once a month or so.

I've been experimenting with raw since 2005 at various "percentages", low greens, high greens, high fruit, low fruit







craziness! For me personally, I didn't necessarily feel tons better at 100% than I did at 75% and 75 is just much easier to do in the context of my family. This may change one day...in fact, knowing me, you can count on it!









I don't know if you do any juicing, but I could really imagine that a couple of green juices a day would do wonders for both adding healthy, mineral rich calories into your daily diet as well as adding to your supply of rich mamas milk!







I would add them to whatever you're already eating, not put them in place of anything.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calynde* 
There is really NOTHING at all wrong with not being 100% raw at this phase. I tell myself this over and over again. I strive to eat raw until noon (I've done this for years though), then something raw with the other meals. So maybe lentil soup with a salad, or hummus with a plate of chopped veggies for dipping, or taco salad with beans added to it and maybe a bit of raw cheese, soaked (and cooked) oatmeal as a snack a couple of times a week. I think I eat soaked (and then cooked) brown rice in different varieties a couple of times a month (brown basmati with veg curry and raw cucumber salad for example). I also eat millet once a month or so.

I've been experimenting with raw since 2005 at various "percentages", low greens, high greens, high fruit, low fruit







craziness! For me personally, I didn't necessarily feel tons better at 100% than I did at 75% and 75 is just much easier to do in the context of my family. This may change one day...in fact, knowing me, you can count on it!









I don't know if you do any juicing, but I could really imagine that a couple of green juices a day would do wonders for both adding healthy, mineral rich calories into your daily diet as well as adding to your supply of rich mamas milk!







I would add them to whatever you're already eating, not put them in place of anything.

Your diet sounds wonderful mama! Thanks for the reminder about juices. Yes, I have a juicer. I'll add them into my days. Thanks also for the link!









ETA: OK, I had to come back and ask what some of your simple rice dishes are. Oh, I am missing good raw milk and cheese right...so missing it. I can get raw milk here, but not true raw cheese...closest place for that is almost 7 hours away! I have a friend who lives by the farm though so I might go visit her and fill up a cooler on the way home!


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

I like brown rice based salads, because then I can add raw stuff into it! That's basically the cornerstone of what works for me...something raw with EVERY meal, I think 50% of the meal would be great for example. Some salad ideas are curried rice salad (you can use brown basmati), add some raisins, chopped almonds, cilantro and make a curry dressing to pour over it. I would scoop this onto a big bed of leafy greens for example. I also like to make Mexican/Spanish style brown rice and put it next the taco salad that I mentioned in the last post. My ds loves both of these. We also love brown rice and bean casserole...basically beans and rice with some fresh corn scraped into it and fresh salsa (raw!) as the dressing. I then sprinkle raw cheese over the top and if you like you can bake it for 15 minutes or so. Sometimes I add extra cilantro and chopped green onions. Yumm. Always with green salad, of course!

I've never been a milk person, but I think a bit of good quality raw cheese used sparingly can really add a lot to a meal. We're in Europe, so there is no problem getting raw dairy, although we really don't eat it a lot.


----------



## jackalope2006 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi ladies! I have been reading the Raw threads since I started on MDC, which hasn't been that long in the grand scheme of things







. I am currently vegan since my EBF son has food intolerance issues, but I have been a dedicated vegetarian/sometimes vegan for 14 years. When I do eat dairy again we are going to switch to raw milk and I'm not quite sure what we're going to do about cheese. I really think that raw is the change that DH and I need to make - now I just have to get DH on board







.

I am hoping to make a gradual change to at least 70% raw over the next few months and I am SO excited. I have been juicing for a few weeks now and LOVE it. I feel amazing after juicing







! My DS has been a handful - a really busy baby, not much of a sleeper, and hates his car seat (so no running stroller), and now am I working full time with him. I haven't been able to exercise much and juicing is really starting to put some much needed pep back in my step







.

It will be hard for my DH - he grew up on junk and fast food and has SERIOUS cravings. We have come a long way in the last 4.5 years though. He doesn't like veggies much so I really have to try hard to get him to want and like them. I am hoping he will feel so much better that he will WANT to eat raw.

Also - I have a question for you veterans. What kind of Vitamixes do you have? Are the 2 horsepower models enough? When I blend frozen mangoes in our current blender it sounds like it's going to explode and spray the kitchen with shrapnel







. What types of Vitamixes do you use?

So glad I found the Raw threads. MDC is addictive







.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

jackalope...love your screen name by the way. your goals sound great! raw milk and cheese is wonderful. I just brought raw cheese and milk back with me from visiting a friend in Utah. I hope you can find a good source!

I have the Vitamix 5000 and it is wonderful. You won't regret buying one!

Good luck on your journey. I am on a journey to eat better and more raw as well!

calynde...thank you for the advice and info. the rice and bean casserole sounds great. i seriously just bought about 35 lbs of raw cheese! LOL


----------



## jackalope2006 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 
jackalope...love your screen name by the way. your goals sound great! raw milk and cheese is wonderful. I just brought raw cheese and milk back with me from visiting a friend in Utah. I hope you can find a good source!

I have the Vitamix 5000 and it is wonderful. You won't regret buying one!

Good luck on your journey. I am on a journey to eat better and more raw as well!

calynde...thank you for the advice and info. the rice and bean casserole sounds great. i seriously just bought about 35 lbs of raw cheese! LOL









...I love my screen name too. It's also my trail name (long distance backpacking







)

I am pretty excited about eating more raw. I will have to learn how to incorporate more calories into my daily diet though with breastfeeding and soon to be marathon training. I feel like I am not meeting my caloric needs. I have been laying off the nuts b/c they seem to bother DS's tummy. I will get the hang of it. Took DH to a raw cafe the other day and he really likes it but I know he likes his junk more







. Best of luck with your journey as well!

Thanks for the recommendation on the Vitamix. I think I have DH convinced!

Where in Utah do you get your raw milk and cheese? I live in So. Nevada and will also be going to Utah for raw dairy as well. We (some local moms) will be starting a co-op. Right now, DS has dairy intolerance issues but as soon as his tummy matures a little, I'll be excited to try raw dairy







.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

I was thinking of giving this a try.
Both for my health and my dd who seems to be growing an addiction to processed foods.
How do I get her onto the diet? She does like raw carrots and lettuce, and most other fruits and vegetables, but would rather eat processed food at the moment. Should I just make it my way or go hungry until she eats healthy? that doesn't seem very gd does it?


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

I posted another raw foodist interview for those that are interested! How is everyone doing?????


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BunnySlippers* 
I was thinking of giving this a try.
Both for my health and my dd who seems to be growing an addiction to processed foods.
How do I get her onto the diet? She does like raw carrots and lettuce, and most other fruits and vegetables, but would rather eat processed food at the moment. Should I just make it my way or go hungry until she eats healthy? that doesn't seem very gd does it?

I am going to be honest here and suggest you don't push your DD into raw, start with "healthy" and go from there. A vegan raw food diet (I am assuming you mean that), is a lot of work, especially if you have a child that is "hooked" on processed foods. I would also be wary about giving a child a diet high in raw veggies, they just can't process all that fiber at a young age. I also believe young children need a lot of raw fats, and raw animal fats are much more efficient for a young body to assimilate.


----------



## bluebell (Apr 26, 2005)

hi! just discovered this thread. its been so interesting to read all your raw experiences. i am also trying to go raw (not vegan). one thing i've been worrying about is that by going raw i'll be detoxing and i'm just worried that all the toxins will start going into my breast milk? dd is an older nursling so dosn't get much milk but as she has suffered from my previous unhealthy diet (very unhealthy diet during pregnancy and the first 18mnths of nursing) i'm worried that now she'll be getting all the toxins especially the heavy metals etc

she won't do any juice in any form so i couldn't get a green juice in her as the only liquid she'll have is water or breastmilk. she won't eat anything that is liquid full stop. she will eat raw veg which i'm not sure she digests well.

so despite the detox affects is it still better to go raw? i'm about 50% with 50%cooked now but i'm feeling i need to go more.


----------



## einalems2 (Jun 8, 2006)

How much greens do you put in your a.m. smoothies? We are raw "beginners" - raw green smoothies and fruit breakfast, 50-50 raw lunch and a big raw salad with dinner, raw goat's milk, etc - but I am curious about how many greens should be going into morning smoothies to make sure kids are getting enough.







:

Any help would be great!


----------



## RawGoddess (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 
Does anyone here eat an all raw diet? I am starting today? If anyone else already eats that way or if you want to, join me here!

Hi, I'm a Raw Fooder and teach Nutrition at local college in Omaha, NE

I recommend reading all you can - get educated and then you can "respond with ability" and be healthy.

I recommend a few things to base your nutrition on firstly - DHA (very imprortant - omega 3 FA), liquid minerals and raw fats - milk, butter, cream, eggs (and meat if can do that just yet)

Books recommend - Alyssa Cohen and Aajonus Vonderplanitz

good luck - Enjoy!!!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RawGoddess* 
Hi, I'm a Raw Fooder and teach Nutrition at local college in Omaha, NE

I recommend reading all you can - get educated and then you can "respond with ability" and be healthy.

I recommend a few things to base your nutrition on firstly - DHA (very imprortant - omega 3 FA), liquid minerals and raw fats - milk, butter, cream, eggs (and meat if can do that just yet)

Books recommend - Alyssa Cohen and Aajonus Vonderplanitz

good luck - Enjoy!!!

Hi Raw Goddess! Thank you for the recs. I just received Alyssa's book in the mail!!!!! She is raw vegan though. I'm excited to read it....will let you know what I think!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *einalems2* 
How much greens do you put in your a.m. smoothies? We are raw "beginners" - raw green smoothies and fruit breakfast, 50-50 raw lunch and a big raw salad with dinner, raw goat's milk, etc - but I am curious about how many greens should be going into morning smoothies to make sure kids are getting enough.







:

Any help would be great!

It is totally personal preference. For me, it's mostly fruit with a huge handful of green spinach!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebell* 
hi! just discovered this thread. its been so interesting to read all your raw experiences. i am also trying to go raw (not vegan). one thing i've been worrying about is that by going raw i'll be detoxing and i'm just worried that all the toxins will start going into my breast milk? dd is an older nursling so dosn't get much milk but as she has suffered from my previous unhealthy diet (very unhealthy diet during pregnancy and the first 18mnths of nursing) i'm worried that now she'll be getting all the toxins especially the heavy metals etc

she won't do any juice in any form so i couldn't get a green juice in her as the only liquid she'll have is water or breastmilk. she won't eat anything that is liquid full stop. she will eat raw veg which i'm not sure she digests well.

so despite the detox affects is it still better to go raw? i'm about 50% with 50%cooked now but i'm feeling i need to go more.

Hey mama, I just tried to go all raw while breastfeeding and for me that didn't work. I think it's great you are transitioning!


----------



## einalems2 (Jun 8, 2006)

mimiharshe, that's what we are currently doing. A fruit smoothie with handful of spinach, kale, romaine, whatever thrown in. This cold NE weater is killing our desire for smoothies, though. The kids and I seem to crave oatmeal or Ezekiel toast in the cold mornings.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *einalems2* 
mimiharshe, that's what we are currently doing. A fruit smoothie with handful of spinach, kale, romaine, whatever thrown in. This cold NE weater is killing our desire for smoothies, though. The kids and I seem to crave oatmeal or Ezekiel toast in the cold mornings.

ooohhh...that's what we eat!


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

I was raw before I got pregnant, but I didn't keep it up after the first tri sickness.
I would love to go back, I just need the motivation!

If you google Living Foods, you might find a lot more resources too.

I need a juicer! Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I was raw before I got pregnant, but I didn't keep it up after the first tri sickness.
I would love to go back, I just need the motivation!


That's my story, too...I had incredible food aversions!!!

I'm slowly back into it, and I've found that following Natalia Rose's approach works well (she has a short chapter for pregnant and nursing mamas). I've been able to do mainly raw before lunch and have started adding in raw pates and salads. Juicing as well. And I feel much better!









Good luck!


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

I cannot wait to start juicing greens again.







Still in first trimester, food aversions have only gotten worse. But I am eating a bit of raw before or with what "meals" I am getting down. Lots of fresh orange juice is making me feel good.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I am still around. More raw somedays and less others. Usually breakfast is a smoothie- 4 raw eggs= 1 c oj, 1 banana, flax and almond butter. lunch is often leftovers with some kind of raw snack, depends on what we had and how much is around. Yesterday, we had honey spiced chicken for super with asian slaw(raw), carrots w// dip and roasted potato and rutabaga- so about half and half. Today breakfast was raw, but lunch was cooked- bone broth with coconut and carrots and cilantro etc. I am just taking everything one day at a time and trying to do what feels good.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey friends! Checking back in. Seems like ya'll are doing great!

I have exciting news....found out today that I remineralized my teeth! I just got back from the dentist and there are NO cavities! I had 2. They are gone! YAY! I did alot to heal (over a longish period of time) but I know that diet was a huge help. In fact, there is a crack in one of my teeth (which is why I went) and the dentist said he *could* fill it, but my teeth were in such great shape that he was happy to let it go and have me keep doing what I'm doing. I can't tell you how thrilled I was.

Still raw over here...it's been a couple of years but my diet has had many different raw incarnations. I can't imagine eating cooked again though. That's not to say I don't ever eat a cooked thing....I do. I am always VERY high raw though.

I was raw through my last pregnancy, birth and tandem nursing. The only thing I *wish* I had known is that I have a double marker for folate. I have two tongue tied (posterior) kids and had I known that I had a double marker I would have done ALOT more greens (and trust me ladies, I did ALOT as it was) Ah, well. Live and learn. I would just encourage all the pregnant ladies to get as many greens into their diets (preferably in the form of juices) as possible.

Looking forward to hearing what you think of LOLF! It's a great book.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
Hey friends! Checking back in. Seems like ya'll are doing great!

I have exciting news....found out today that I remineralized my teeth! I just got back from the dentist and there are NO cavities! I had 2. They are gone! YAY! I did alot to heal (over a longish period of time) but I know that diet was a huge help. In fact, there is a crack in one of my teeth (which is why I went) and the dentist said he *could* fill it, but my teeth were in such great shape that he was happy to let it go and have me keep doing what I'm doing. I can't tell you how thrilled I was.

Still raw over here...it's been a couple of years but my diet has had many different raw incarnations. I can't imagine eating cooked again though. That's not to say I don't ever eat a cooked thing....I do. I am always VERY high raw though.

I was raw through my last pregnancy, birth and tandem nursing. The only thing I *wish* I had known is that I have a double marker for folate. I have two tongue tied (posterior) kids and had I known that I had a double marker I would have done ALOT more greens (and trust me ladies, I did ALOT as it was) Ah, well. Live and learn. I would just encourage all the pregnant ladies to get as many greens into their diets (preferably in the form of juices) as possible.

Looking forward to hearing what you think of LOLF! It's a great book.

Wow! That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

That is very very cool, Firefaery. Congrats. And I have a question about greens since you mentioned it...do you think juicing over green smoothies then? At the moment I am so nauseated if I have either, although I know that is bound to change soon. Thanks!


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 

I have exciting news....found out today that I remineralized my teeth!

Woohoo!!!!









That's inspiring!

mary-i would say juicing, mainly because you can just get so much more in that way.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeb* 
That is very very cool, Firefaery. Congrats. And I have a question about greens since you mentioned it...do you think juicing over green smoothies then? At the moment I am so nauseated if I have either, although I know that is bound to change soon. Thanks!









I kind of have specific circumstances...but hands down for me juicing has been far more beneficial than blending. I was blending for years...I went through typically 2 pounds of greens a day blending. When I switched to juicing (after another raw mamas recommendation for my specific complaints) I had a huge leap in my overall health.

I will personally never go back to blending after what I have learned in terms of *my* health.


----------



## pradiata (Jul 4, 2004)

Here y'all are! I figured the raw food thread had died out for January.

Glad to hear everyone's doing so well, and so many pregnancies. Congratulations!

Still eating all raw-vegan here, for about 6 months now. But been eating kind of junk-ish food a lot lately: nut butters, nut pates, splurging on Lara Bars. It's interesting, and I'm just kind of watching myself, wondering how this phase will play out. It's been so cold and stormy this month I figure maybe it's just a Winter thing. The last couple of mornings I went to make my green smoothie and my stomach just turned at the thought, but I'm liking them for dinner. And about 1/2 the time I'm just not hungry in the evening and just have tea while dh and ds eat (I'm getting more knitting in that way, too!).

I've also been gravitating towards more mono-ish eating, like preferring a plate of romaine leaves and tomatoes and cucumbers, and eating them all separately, just plain. It feels like my tastebuds are re-awakening and I'm experiencing more subtle flavors in foods.

I'm turning towards more wheatgrass and juicing in general, and also thinking about doing the Master Cleanse/Lemonade Fast for 1-2 weeks. Anyone else here done that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I need a juicer! Anyone have a recommendation?

LeighB - I like my Omega 8003 a lot - it's a good juicer. Not wildly expensive (~$230, look for sales), handles wheatgrass and greens well, easy to clean, slow speed = less oxidation, can make pates + nut butters + etc., BUT made of heavy duty plastic not stainless steel, small feed chute (so you have to chop things pretty small). Anyway, I like it and would recommend it.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I am here too. I have been incorporating a little bit more cooked food lately after a nasty weakening flu, but am having more days of being completely raw again. I am absolutely LOVING my daily green juice. It just makes me feel so happy and centered and just plain great!
I am really looking forward to spring. I am going through so much produce and it is very very pricy in the chilly pacific Northwest ( Canada too. Its been hovering at freezing and down to minus 7 at night and coastal wet air) Raw is working well for me though the winter , but I get so excited about RAW in the spring and summer! It is especially tricky since I have tried to eat as locally as possible for years and I just can't bring myself to buy the " jet fresh" fruit from halfway around the world. I do occasionally.... but on a regular basis it just feels like the wrong thing for me.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Village Mama* 
I am here too. I have been incorporating a little bit more cooked food lately after a nasty weakening flu, but am having more days of being completely raw again. I am absolutely LOVING my daily green juice. It just makes me feel so happy and centered and just plain great!
I am really looking forward to spring. I am going through so much produce and it is very very pricy in the chilly pacific Northwest ( Canada too. Its been hovering at freezing and down to minus 7 at night and coastal wet air) Raw is working well for me though the winter , but I get so excited about RAW in the spring and summer! It is especially tricky since I have tried to eat as locally as possible for years and I just can't bring myself to buy the " jet fresh" fruit from halfway around the world. I do occasionally.... but on a regular basis it just feels like the wrong thing for me.

Welcome mama! So tell me what your favorite green juice recipe is!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I was raw before I got pregnant, but I didn't keep it up after the first tri sickness.
I would love to go back, I just need the motivation!

If you google Living Foods, you might find a lot more resources too.

I need a juicer! Anyone have a recommendation?

I hear a lot of good things about the Omega. Personally, I use the Jack La Lanne and love it. I got it at Costco for under 100 bucks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I have the Omega and found it for $200 exactly including shipping. There are great deals to be had if you are willing to look!

YES YES YES lets share green juice recipes!

My standby is parsley, cucumber, celery, ginger and carrot. I crave it daily.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I have the Green Star Green Power Gold, but I am a heavy duty juicer! We always have celery, parsley, cucumber and a teeny amount of carrot.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

my standby fave is a half head of lettuce, either about 5 big leaves of kale or a few handfulls of spinach, a half of a cucumber maybe some celery.... most importantly is a whole lemon, organic, unpeeled. It tasted so strong and kind of unpleasant the first time I drank it, but strangely good at the same time. Now I crave it like crazy.... can't get it quick enough! I put it in my favourite heavy glass... it is so brilliantly green. It gets a head on it and moves like a good pint of guinness or something. LOL Yummy! makes me want one right now!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm green lemonade!


----------



## pradiata (Jul 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Village Mama* 
most importantly is a whole lemon, organic, unpeeled.

hmmm.... all this peeling i've been doing. i'll try unpeeled tomorrow.

and, yes!, green lemonade is really my fave right now (lemon, apple, ginger, kale, celery & cucumber). i need to branch out.


----------



## morgansmum (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies. Wondering if you minded another poster







. I have been looking into a raw food diet on and off for a while now and have decided to start. I am not sure that I will be able to go 100% right away but I am going to start out with the mindset that I will try for 30 days.

I have most of the things I will need but do need a juicer, any recommendations?

Also is anyone taking supplements and if so what? Dh is going to do this with me but he is not a big leafy green eater so he definately will need some supplement help while trying to get used to eating greens.

We live in an area where organic produce is limited to mainly what is in season and very limited at that. Does anyone order organic produce online?


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgansmum* 
Good Morning Ladies. Wondering if you minded another poster







. I have been looking into a raw food diet on and off for a while now and have decided to start. I am not sure that I will be able to go 100% right away but I am going to start out with the mindset that I will try for 30 days.

I have most of the things I will need but do need a juicer, any recommendations?

Also is anyone taking supplements and if so what? Dh is going to do this with me but he is not a big leafy green eater so he definately will need some supplement help while trying to get used to eating greens.

We live in an area where organic produce is limited to mainly what is in season and very limited at that. Does anyone order organic produce online?

Hi mama! Welcome. We were just discussing juicers. The Omega is popular and I have a Jack Lalanne I like.

About lemons, you put them in the juicer unpeeled?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 

About lemons, you put them in the juicer unpeeled?

I do!


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello! I am Jamie. I don't believe I have ever posted on this thread before. I am trying to go all raw. At the present, I am probably 75% raw. I would say all that I cook is my meat, and that is only very little. Also, I do have popcorn occasionally. Anyways, I am using this raw diet combined with no grain free to heal.

I would love to know how I could gt my kids to drink juiced greens. I have a hard time getting them down. Maybe I am doing a bad combo??? I have juiced for years, but it used to be almost exclusively carrot/apple. Really sweet!! The greens are not as sweet and I am having a hard time coming up with something that I don't have to choke down.

I have a greenstar juicer, so I can juice just about anything.

TIA,
Jamie


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I did it, only lasted a couple week though. I can't eat fruit which really limited my diet and it made me feel sick and weak. My body is just not built for that kind of diet.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
I did it, only lasted a couple week though. I can't eat fruit which really limited my diet and it made me feel sick and weak. My body is just not built for that kind of diet.

Just curious why not fruit for you?


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamie79* 
Hello! I am Jamie. I don't believe I have ever posted on this thread before. I am trying to go all raw. At the present, I am probably 75% raw. I would say all that I cook is my meat, and that is only very little. Also, I do have popcorn occasionally. Anyways, I am using this raw diet combined with no grain free to heal.

I would love to know how I could gt my kids to drink juiced greens. I have a hard time getting them down. Maybe I am doing a bad combo??? I have juiced for years, but it used to be almost exclusively carrot/apple. Really sweet!! The greens are not as sweet and I am having a hard time coming up with something that I don't have to choke down.

I have a greenstar juicer, so I can juice just about anything.

TIA,
Jamie

Hi Jamie! Can I ask why no grains? What about sprouted or even raw? Just curious.

For my kids, I made them smoothies with banana, orange, grapes and/or frozen strawberries, then when dd is not looking I add a huge handful of spinach. Ds doesn't care! It's not an all green, but it's some!


----------



## pradiata (Jul 4, 2004)

For greening kids (which is a BIG challenge here), kale seems to have the least-objectionable taste. So I try to throw a just a little bit into everything!


----------



## jamie79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 
Hi Jamie! Can I ask why no grains? What about sprouted or even raw? Just curious.

For my kids, I made them smoothies with banana, orange, grapes and/or frozen strawberries, then when dd is not looking I add a huge handful of spinach. Ds doesn't care! It's not an all green, but it's some!

Well, I already have to be gluten free and decided to take it a step further after reading thru and researching the "Grain-Free" thread on the Traditional Foods forum. I know that raw and sprouted is totally different and light years beyond what you find at your average grocery store, but for now I am avoiding completely. Just a different philosophy, I suppose. Also, I think you have to take into consideration how you feel and I am feeling much better without grains and am finally losing weight after years and years of no change. At. All.









Thanks so much for the smoothie ideas. Keep 'em coming. I saw a clip on Youtube with Daryl Hannah (I guess she has her own show??) where she visited a raw food restaurant and had a green smoothie and said it tasted like a green sweettart. I would LOVE to figure out that recipe.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

The green lemonade is pretty darn close!


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so excited to find this thread! I am experimenting with raw food and trying to find the right balance for me. On a budget. And breastfeeding a 5 month old.

My friend Lucie has a really cool blog and messageboard about raw food that I have found to be very helpful.

I'm going to go back and read the whole thread from front to back now.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 
Just curious why not fruit for you?

It makes me sick (some high fructose veggies too) My stomach fills up with gas (like I'll look 5 months pregnant after eating fruitLOL) and I feel really lethargic. I use to never be this way but it's gotten bad over the last couple of years.


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies about juicing mamas, I haven't been back to check in a few days. Cannot wait to get back to juicing, green lemonade will be so yummy I hope in a couple more weeks. I am starting to be disinterested in the cooked foods that brought me some relief early on this month, and craving more fruits like watermelon/cantelope. Cannot wait for summer! And I also put a lemon in the juicer unpeeled...yum!


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeb* 
I am starting to be disinterested in the cooked foods that brought me some relief early on this month, and craving more fruits like watermelon/cantelope. Cannot wait for summer! And I also put a lemon in the juicer unpeeled...yum!

YES!!! Me, too! I can't seem to get enough blood oranges! and grapes! I also crave juice like crazy. VERY happy to be in the second trimester! woohoo


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Yay Calynde! Finally I'm at the end of the first tri, and so glad to be here as well.







Whew! Juicing oranges and grapefruits a couple times a day here, and am going to try a green lemondade with ds this afternoon. Looking forward to salad again too, just cannot get near it. Dreaming of summer fruit all the time too... Glad to hear you are feeling better too. That's great.


----------



## hula (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FiddleMama* 
I'm so excited to find this thread! I am experimenting with raw food and trying to find the right balance for me. On a budget. And breastfeeding a 5 month old.

My friend Lucie has a really cool blog and messageboard about raw food that I have found to be very helpful.

I'm going to go back and read the whole thread from front to back now.










Hey... don't I know you from somewhere?


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeb* 
Looking forward to salad again too, just cannot get near it.

That's been hard for me, too...but I'm finally able to eat a bit more of it. For whatever it's worth, Shazzie had this same problem when pregnant...so we're not alone!

Juicing greens is fine with me, though and I've been adding spirulina powder to my smoothies, too...which oddly enough, hasn't grossed me out at all.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

Has anyone used chia seeds? If so, how do you use them.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I have just tried them recently for the first time. We just grind a bit to add to smoothies, or dip a banana in some seeds or use them as a garnish. Some people whisk it into water and use the gel to stretch food ( condiments and such to reduce the calorie content without compromising flavour) I will let you know if I find any other good uses for them. My six year old will eat them out of his hand... just a handful plain.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

I would like to use them for their health properties, not weight loss. I've been the same weight for years now and people still think that 5'9" at 130 is too small! I'd never hear the end of it if I got smaller!









I've heard that they help you keep hydrated. During the winter with the dry air, I would like to help my body out. We just bought some of the seeds, I guess we'll experiment. Have you noticed anything about the hydrating properties?


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I havent specifically noticed... I find a raw diet to be super hydratiing itself, but I would imagine that they would help. I did read that they would be great for someone who needs extra hydration from flu or diarrhea too.
None of us are looking for weight loss over here either ( I could loose a handful but nothing drastic) Let us know of your finds!


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

I try to eat high raw as much as I can. A couple summers ago I went all raw. Loved it but lost too much weight. It is hard now b/c I am nursing and notice my baby isn't at the breast as much the more raw I am. Maybe I am not eating enough?


----------

